# Even the dead shops on ebay



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought this was pretty ironic and funny so I figured I would share. I do a good bit of selling on ebay and yesterday I sold an item to a Gary Coleman that lives in Savanna Ga. I thought it was funny not only because of the name but because he lives in one of the most haunted places in the US.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

It was probably his exwife using his credit card. She's pretty scary!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I agree with Mommyto3.


----------

